#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Top MBA college sin Australia. Is it safe for Indian students in Australia??

## rinkalrr

Hi..

I was planning to do my MBA from Australia. Could you please guide me about the top MBA colleges in Australia.

Also I was wondering if it was safe to go there now considering all the racial attacks on Indian students a few years back.

Please suggest...

Thanks  :): 





  Similar Threads: Australia-As an International Destination for the Indian Students Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Best mba colleges in australia - MBA College in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------


## saloni

> Hi..
> 
> I was planning to do my MBA from Australia. Could you please guide me about the top MBA colleges in Australia.
> 
> Also I was wondering if it was safe to go there now considering all the racial attacks on Indian students a few years back.


Hi Rinkallrr..

Australia prides in its education system and boasts of several universities that feature among the best in the world. This has made Australia a preferred destination in the Asia-pacific region. Its (relative) proximity and affordability have made it popular among Indian students. The same holds true for management education as well. Several Australian B-schools feature among the top 100 B-schools of the world in rankings carried out by The Financial Times, Asia Week, Economist, etc. 

*As per the 2011 Asia Week survey, the top 10 B-schools in Australia are: 
*
1. Australian Graduate School of Management 
2. Melbourne Business School 
3. Macquarie Graduate School of Management 
4. Brisbane Graduate School of Business 
5. University of Queensland 
6. University of Adelaide 
7. Curtin University of Technology
8. University of Technology Sydney 
9. University of South Australia (International GSM) 
10. RMIT University 

The 2011 Global MBA Rankings by Financial Times includes the Australian Graduate School of Management (at University of New South Wales) ranked at number 35, and Melbourne Business School at number 53. So, as can be expected of top-notch, globally recognised Bschools, getting in will not be a piece of cake. Also, keeping in line with international MBA programmes there is an emphasis on a well-rounded application and work experience with the admitted students being drawn from diverse nationalities, educational and experience backgrounds. 

The thought about the attack on Indian students in 2008 must be at the back of your mind when you enquire about the safety of Indian students in Australia. While the incidents were restricted to a few pockets, the Indian media escalated the matter. The net effect was a drastic drop in the number of Indian students going to Australia for higher studies. 

The Australian education department and government took serious note of this and took measures to make the Indian and international students feel safe. Besides addressing their problems, the government has also strengthened the Education Services for Overseas Students Act to support international students who study and live in Australia. Given the cosmopolitan nature of the better B-schools and their environments, I don’t feel there is much reason to worry. 

Just make sure that the universities you are applying to are duly recognised by the Australian government.

----------


## vrishtisingh

Thanks very much saloni for your so nice information.

----------

